

Red Hat, Oracle, Sun, Others Join to Pitch Open Source to Feds - OperaLover
http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2009/07/22/22idg-red-hat-oracle-sun-others-join-to-pitch-open-source-79556.html

======
JournalistHack
With a new admin (well, relatively now, now) that has (if memory serves)
announced that it is "open to open source" this is prime time for such a
concerted OS strategy.

If they can pull off a revolution in openness they just might make it
attractive to work for federal agencies.

